# Paphiopedilum helenae



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 14, 2019)

First time this blooms for me. I have a thing for these tiny species, and this just makes me smile.
Second spike will be there soon.


----------



## abax (Jul 14, 2019)

I like the small Paphs. too. The "halo" on the dorsal
is especially nice.


----------



## musa (Jul 15, 2019)

Like abax said...Wow!


----------



## Guldal (Jul 15, 2019)

It's indeed a beauty - nice form and a strong and well grown plant. The white halo of the dorsal adds, as abax says, just that little extra. Congrats!

Whence did you get it? (and btw: thanks for the in-toto-shots!)

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 15, 2019)

I got it from Kopf.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 16, 2019)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 16, 2019)

its a 'cheery' flower, that's why it makes you smile.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 17, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> its a 'cheery' flower, that's why it makes you smile.



Well said!


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 17, 2019)

It’s stunning! What kind of light,temps and watering schedule are you on?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 18, 2019)

Just normal intermediate paph settings, and I keep them under LED lights


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 18, 2019)

I haven’t seen a ton of these but this is my favorite so far.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing. You have to get barbigerum also.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 18, 2019)

I have one Eric


----------



## GuRu (Jul 24, 2019)

Lovely one. Congrats. But it's flowering very early in the year. Usually the autumn is the main flowering season of helenae.


----------



## emydura (Jul 24, 2019)

That's lovely clone. Great dorsal.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 24, 2019)

GuRu said:


> Usually the autumn is the main flowering season of helenae


I have another from the same seller. Maybe that'll flower in a few months


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 25, 2019)

It's a gorgeous little guy! Great growing


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 25, 2019)

It's a cutie


----------



## Phred (Jul 28, 2019)

Very nice color. So many seem to have that rusty color pouch. Yours is almost completely yellow. I love helenae and am trying to make as many new hybrids with it as possible.


----------



## Don I (Aug 16, 2019)

Neat.
Don


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 16, 2019)

So cute!


----------



## HairBear73 (Sep 15, 2019)

Beautiful! Mine is in bud right now so I hope it turns out as well as this


----------

